# WTF DCT !!!!!! BEWARE!!!!!



## RoadblocKVR (Oct 25, 2004)

Whats up everyone .... im posting this for buyers please beware of DIRECTCONNECTIONTUNING for the lack of poor communication skills and customer service assistance with this company they return policy is b.s i have yet to get BOTH of my HID ballast back which i spend additional $52 fedex it overnight to DCT 1409 willeyton rd NC on DEC 08'09.... I purchase my kit from DCT back in early September of this year only because they was posted on here "VORTEX" and brought additional set of 10k bulbs at SHOW&GO just to be on the safe side.... I guess at the end the joke is on me " LOL" I tried email them over ten times already no response ......... I dont know whats going on at this point i really dont care i should have just got it from ebay with this kind of service at least i would have gotten an response by now ....This is not a flame topic just an very upset and unhappy customer


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: WTF DCT !!!!!! BEWARE!!!!! (RoadblocKVR)*

Sounds typical. This has been going on for a while. 
BTW: It's just one dude running it. I suggest DDM Tuning or Chris @ Understeer.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Ben's last post was last week. Probably out for christmas/new year vacation.
DDM tuning was always provided me good service, including talking to them over the phone (something DCT does not advertise...a phone number. Maybe Paypal has a contact number)


----------



## RoadblocKVR (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Cool thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoadblocKVR (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Cool thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just for record Vacation I can understand but this took place two weeks before the holidays evening started and yet to hear from him or anyone up too now wow bad service is just bad service


----------



## Herbapotamus (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: WTF DCT !!!!!! BEWARE!!!!! (RoadblocKVR)*

I hear you!
I ordered a HID kit & harness from DCT back in OCTOBER & still have not received it!!!








12 weeks to ship from US to Canada??? 
Maybe it's being delivered by hand, from some one on foot.
I'm still waiting to hear back from Ben on this....


_Modified by Herb's 1.8T at 9:10 AM 1-4-2010_


----------



## RoadblocKVR (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: WTF DCT !!!!!! BEWARE!!!!! (Herb's 1.8T)*

Wow that's f€$k up man !!!!!! Like i said I'm just gonna buy another kit from somewhere else http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RoadblocKVR (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: WTF DCT !!!!!! BEWARE!!!!! (RoadblocKVR)*

Ok here's my update on my kit !!!!!
So I guess a co-worker or an friend of [email protected] that goes by the name "Busted Fox WaGeN" started to call me an lair and said that they mail my ballasts out the very next day !!!!!! So I ask him why did it took almost an month to get an answer from you guys???? No answer from him!!! So I said to myself to hell with this trying to be nice I ask him where's my tracking number for my package since they was so quick to say that it was ship no answer too that one as well !!!! At this point all I can say is wow . A company that has no record of what's being ship out .... Lol


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: WTF DCT !!!!!! BEWARE!!!!! (RoadblocKVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoadblocKVR* »_Ok here's my update on my kit !!!!!
So I guess a co-worker or an friend of [email protected] that goes by the name "Busted Fox WaGeN" started to call me an lair and said that they mail my ballasts out the very next day !!!!!! So I ask him why did it took almost an month to get an answer from you guys???? No answer from him!!! So I said to myself to hell with this trying to be nice I ask him where's my tracking number for my package since they was so quick to say that it was ship no answer too that one as well !!!! At this point all I can say is wow . A company that has no record of what's being ship out .... Lol























This guy is a joke...that's his (Ben's) non-sponsor name. He shouldn't be running a business...


----------



## RoadblocKVR (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: WTF DCT !!!!!! BEWARE!!!!! (McBee)*

Tell me about it take ur paper and keep it moving!!!!


----------



## 97mk3gti (May 6, 2009)

*Re: WTF DCT !!!!!! BEWARE!!!!! (RoadblocKVR)*

same thing happened to me. i got headlight bulbs for christmas and they were the wrong size. my dad emailed them 50,000 times and called them 5 times a day. no response. now i gotta sell them........which may take forever. ****ty customer service. anyone want some h4 lights???


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

I just posted my story about them, then noticed this. Hopefully everybody sees this now.


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

X post to the zine, and in the A3 forum
This should be put into the FAQ/DIY section......lol


----------



## RoadblocKVR (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (2ndvw-audi)*

im never going to get my **** back thanx a lot guys http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

There is a buyer/seller feedback thread on here somewhere...Also, if you were ripped off you should try filing a claim with paypal or with your credit card company. I'm sure if you've been ripped off the police might want to know as well???
If it's just poor customer service...well, that's subjective. 
Hope you get it worked out. http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------

